# Scored a freebie - Ariens Compact 24 Model 920014



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

While walking the dog this morning, I noticed one of my neighbors had this Ariens Compact 24 out with the trash. I rang his doorbell and offered to take a look at the machine for him. He smiled and thanked me for the offer, but said "the machine is junk... only value is scrap metal" He said the drain cap on one of the two oil fill ports wasn't completely tight and all the oil "leaked out" since the last oil change in 2015. 
Long story short, I could wheel the machine home if I wanted it. Once home, I quickly checked the oil level and the machine is bone dry. Gave the recoil a quick pull and there was very little resistance. I didn't see any obvious holes or cracks in the block, but I really haven't given it a full inspection. I'll pull the spark plug tomorrow and throw on the compression gauge. Cosmetically, the machine looks to be in excellent condition. Even the paint in the impeller housing is still in great shape. Engine looks to be a Briggs and Stratton Polar Force 208cc very similar to Honda GX200 clone engines. Engine has 120v electric start and voltage output for the accessory halogen light mounted by the control panel. If the B&S engine is toast, I'm thinking of re-powering with 6.5 hp Predator 212cc engine. I know the Predator 212cc engines don't have a stator output, but can I pull flywheel and charging coils from the B&S Hone clone and swap them over to the Predator Engine? Will the 120v electric start transfer over to the Predator Engine? In advance, thank you for the insight and feedback!


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow. I'm just amazed at the things people throw out. That thing looks brand new.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep, looks like cheap junk to me.......

A little TLC and you can put at the EOD with a For Sale sign..... great find....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

thats awesome. i would probably toss some oil in and see if it runs even if it was used oil. no point doing a compression check. if any damage was done from the engine being run low on oil it would only see seen in the bottom end. if it runs i would probably yank the engine and try re-sealing the side cover if there is not too much material or connecting rod bearing slop when the cover is off. i would worry about replacing the engine when you cross that bridge.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats, you scored!!!


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

If it was run out of oil and little resistance pulling the cord, the rod tightened up on the crank and snapped the rod. Usually you can get the aluminum transfer from the rod off the crank journal with muriatic acid (don't breathe the fumes). A little polishing with crocus cloth, a new rod and fresh gaskets and you are ready to go.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

strtch5881 said:


> If it was run out of oil and little resistance pulling the cord, the rod tightened up on the crank and snapped the rod. Usually you can get the aluminum transfer from the rod off the crank journal with muriatic acid (don't breathe the fumes). A little polishing with crocus cloth, a new rod and fresh gaskets and you are ready to go.



Yup. 



I actually have done this on a few GX motors over the years. One as recently as last month. The crank is steel alloy and rods are usually aluminum. Take off the rod, clean up the crank and throw a new rod on there and you are back in business. The kits usually come with a new piston/rings as well.


I dont use acid as the aluminum usually scraps right off; take off as much aluminum as you can using plastic scrapping blades and polish with 2000 or 3000 grit emery cloth would do the trick.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

That’s a terrific find! Some yayhoo would have tried to sell that in my area for $500-600 rather than give it away.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Freezn,

That's a new machine with no wear. He could have sold that even with a blown engine. Amazing what people discard All my 8 blowers were free.

Heck, a new engine is only 99.00 if things are that involved to repair.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

You guys never disappoint with positive feedback and excellent insight. Genuinely appreciated!
So here's the update. The engine is completely shredded. Tough to see in the picture below, but there's a hole the size of a tennis ball on the right side of the engine block (circled in red behind the electric start motor and oil dipstick tube). Just a guess, but I'm betting the crankshaft must have slung the connecting rod hard against the side of the block when the engine lost oil pressure and ultimately detonated. What a shame. The machine can't have more than 6-12 hours of total running time. So much for cleaning up the crank and replacing the rod.... :sad2:

Back to plan A. Ditch the shredded B&S Polar Force 208cc engine (Honda GX200 clone) and replace with a Predator 212cc engine. Just a few follow-up questions: 1) Should I go with the "standard" Predator 212cc engine or the Hemi version. I recall reading some recent threads about the standard Predator Engine having more flexibility for increasing the RPM's. What are the Pro's and Con's for both versions of the Predator 212cc? Also, I know the Predator 212cc engine does not have a stator output, but can I pull flywheel and charging coils from the B&S Polar Force (again, it's a Honda GX200 clone almost identical to the Predator) and swap them over to the Predator Engine? Will the 120v electric start transfer over to the Predator Engine? Thanks again for all the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Predator 212 engine on one of my Ariens, the 10M6 … easy swap, runs great. I would not worry, as both versions are fine, and there is no need to go in and start changing all the settings and such, as straight out of the box is fine.

You will not need electric start, as this is the easiest one pull engine start I ever encountered.

As far as installing a stator, I personally have no lights on any of my 7 blowers, and never needed one in all my years (lol, many), and I used to do drivers for money … never an issue.

Its my personal feeling that all these lights, horns, hand warmers, stereos, etc., etc …. are just frills as selling points, as what else can they do to enhance sales and increase the selling price for profit .. lol, you have to add stuff to try and merit that profit margin. In my opinion, it is total fluff, and just gives the probability of more things to go wrong and repair.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Freezn said:


> Should I go with the "standard" Predator 212cc engine or the Hemi version. I recall reading some recent threads about the standard Predator Engine having more flexibility for increasing the RPM's. What are the Pro's and Con's for both versions of the Predator 212cc? Also, I know the Predator 212cc engine does not have a stator output, but can I pull flywheel and charging coils from the B&S Polar Force (again, it's a Honda GX200 clone almost identical to the Predator) and swap them over to the Predator Engine? Will the 120v electric start transfer over to the Predator Engine?


The hemi is just as capable as the standard head Predator 212 as far as increasing rpm. Kart racers run both of these engines at 6,000 rpm and higher (engines rebuilt with special parts). The racers report stock Predators (both versions with stock flywheel) are safe to 4,500 rpm. I run my hemi at 3,900 rpm. The hemi head design has a more efficient flow through the cylinder. Fit and finish seems nicer on the hemi version. Flywheel fit is problematic at best, the two predator 212s use different flywheels and there's no guarantee the Briggs flywheel will fit either engine. You could only use the starter on the Predator if you change the flywheel to one that has a ring gear, plus you may need to modify the engine shroud. I believe there are mounting bosses for the stator coil but they are not drilled and tapped. The stock flywheel only has magnets for the ignition coil. Both versions have been known to be delivered at times with carburetors that surge, you can exchange for another engine or play with the jet sizes. The engines are jetted lean and generally benefit from larger jets. These engines run strong and it has been reported that they are generally comparable to a Tecumseh 8hp flathead engine. With modifications (expensive) these engines can produce two or more times the stock power rating.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

There ARE a few cheaper winter engines out there too, I’ll have to find the link when I get to my PC but there was a 254cc LCT for $129 and used the same case as the 208cc and had electric start and coil I’m pretty sure so should be a easy swap. I’ll try and find the link after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> There ARE a few cheaper winter engines out there too, I’ll have to find the link when I get to my PC but there was a 254cc LCT for $129 and used the same case as the 208cc and had electric start and coil I’m pretty sure so should be a easy swap. I’ll try and find the link after I get home from work tonight.


Thank you Dauntae! Very interested in exploring the LCT option if you have the link.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

As good a shape as that blower is in, my *last* concern would be cheaping out on the engine! Get something decent (IE *NOT* Horrible Fraud!) that will be more appropriate for a blower in that condition. Myself, I'd consider finding a block for the same basic Briggs, and keep it stock . . . likely easier to sell that way as well, since there won't be concerns of a dealer refusing to service a ******* for the next owner . . .


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a clone I bought at Pep Boys in 95 still doing duty after being retired as a cranberry harvester engine in 03 as a snowblower engine on my repowered ST824.....seeing that ALL snowblower engines are Honda clones made in ...gasp....China....what difference is it????Loncin....LCT.....whatever. Briggs is just a Honda clone made in China....they are all good quality, and cheap....take advantage.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Thank you Dauntae! Very interested in exploring the LCT option if you have the link.


found it
LCT Storm King Series 254 CC PW2HK18750178E


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Dauntae said:


> found it
> 
> LCT Storm King Series 254 CC PW2HK18750178E




How are they selling these so cheap? Wow. I’d go with the LCT over the Predator personally. For that price difference it would be a no-brainer for the step up in power.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

johnwick said:


> How are they selling these so cheap? Wow. I’d go with the LCT over the Predator personally. For that price difference it would be a no-brainer for the step up in power.


It IS cheap but there IS also shipping however, I think it was $55 for the 254cc but still well woth it for the winter engine with stater and electric start for $185 delivered, Was forgetting about shipping but still a good deal, Picked up a 414cc LCT for a bigger Ariens project myself.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

cranman said:


> I've got a clone I bought at Pep Boys in 95 still doing duty after being retired as a cranberry harvester engine in 03 as a snowblower engine on my repowered ST824.....seeing that ALL snowblower engines are Honda clones made in ...gasp....China....what difference is it????Loncin....LCT.....whatever. Briggs is just a Honda clone made in China....they are all good quality, and cheap....take advantage.



Support! Good luck finding parts for Horrible Fraud of the other pot metal cheapos! A known US brand will be supported, offshore junk, pretty unlikely.

If you like to change an entire engine for every single problem, knock yourself out. Myself, I fix what is broken . . . 

And calling Chinese stuff "they are all good quality" is comedy gold! It's more of an accident to get something from a no-name China brand that isn't junk. Can they do quality? Sure . . . Do they typically do quality? Heck no! More money in selling junk and vanishing!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

johnwick said:


> How are they selling these so cheap? Wow. I’d go with the LCT over the Predator personally. For that price difference it would be a no-brainer for the step up in power.



Note "Fixed Speed" . . . for me, that's an instant "No way in h--l" . . .


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

johnwick said:


> How are they selling these so cheap? Wow. I’d go with the LCT over the Predator personally. For that price difference it would be a no-brainer for the step up in power.


The price of the engine(s) are great but the shipping cost to Mass is $65.00 Still an excellent value at $194 shipped with 120v electric start and 60W generator.

Just trying to determine if LCT 254cc engine has the same physical dimensions as the stock B&S Polar Force 205cc engine to avoid having clearance issues with crank, chute etc. I don't mind paying $94 more for a 254cc LCT engine (vs Predator 212cc) with electric start and 60W generator if it fits on the Ariens Compact 24 frame without modifications.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

tadawson said:


> Support! Good luck finding parts for Horrible Fraud of the other pot metal cheapos! A known US brand will be supported, offshore junk, pretty unlikely.
> 
> If you like to change an entire engine for every single problem, knock yourself out. Myself, I fix what is broken . . .
> 
> And calling Chinese stuff "they are all good quality" is comedy gold! It's more of an accident to get something from a no-name China brand that isn't junk. Can they do quality? Sure . . . Do they typically do quality? Heck no! More money in selling junk and vanishing!


I'm with you on fixing what is broken, but the stock engine is toast. It's got a hole in the block the size of a yoo-yoo. Can't be saved.

In addition, the factory Briggs and Stratton 205cc Polar Force 900 engine is also a Chinese Honda Clone (GX200), so all I'm doing is replacing one Chinese Clone Engine with another clone engine. Just trying to keep the engine swap as simple as possible by using a similar clone engine that's value priced for a machine that was headed for the scrap heap.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

that 414cc is tempting to throw on my st824... My eingines fine, buuuuutttt.... That would be fun!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

ou2mame said:


> that 414cc is tempting to throw on my st824... My eingines fine, buuuuutttt.... That would be fun!


I picked a 414cc up for my ST11526 with a govener issue, do I need it ummm NO but do I want it and did I have the money from snow blower sales OH YES I DID lol not sure of the bolt pattern on the Briggs but the 254 is the exact same size and bolt pattern as the LTC 208cc and can confirm it as I switched to a 254cc from a 208cc on my sno-Tec.

For the fixed speed you can get the carb with the throttle for $20 and the throttle knob for another $5 if it’s that criticle to have it.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Freezn said:


> I'm with you on fixing what is broken, but the stock engine is toast. It's got a hole in the block the size of a yoo-yoo. Can't be saved.
> 
> In addition, the factory Briggs and Stratton 205cc Polar Force 900 engine is also a Chinese Honda Clone (GX200), so all I'm doing is replacing one Chinese Clone Engine with another clone engine. Just trying to keep the engine swap as simple as possible by using a similar clone engine that's value priced for a machine that was headed for the scrap heap.


Similar is not identical, which was my point. Replace with same, and can sell as what it really is. Go with Horrible Fraud, and you are selling a bass-toid, and likely for far less . . .

Considering that you have nothing in this, if for resale, there is profit either way. If you are keeping it, do whatever floats your boat . . .


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Dauntae said:


> I picked a 414cc up for my ST11526 with a govener issue, do I need it ummm NO but do I want it and did I have the money from snow blower sales OH YES I DID lol not sure of the bolt pattern on the Briggs but the 254 is the exact same size and bolt pattern as the LTC 208cc and can confirm it as I switched to a 254cc from a 208cc on my sno-Tec.
> 
> For the fixed speed you can get the carb with the throttle for $20 and the throttle knob for another $5 if it’s that criticle to have it.


The only reason I would want the throttle control is to idle it when annoying neighbors interrupt you while you're blowing snow, but you don't want to be rude and turning the machine off leads to an even longer annoying conversation. An idling blower is just loud enough to keep the conversation short. Well worth 25 bucks.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The 414cc said fixed throttle also but it actually did have it on the engine so I was happy and agree, well worth the $25


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

How about a proven, very quiet, very powerful Yamaha MZ200 for $299? 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yamaha-MZ2...485815?hash=item58cd89daf7:g:RCQAAOSwiLdV-daB


Buy once cry once . If I was in the situation I'd spend the extra $100 and get the Yamaha, especially if you intend on keeping the machine. 


Here is the motor in action on a YT624.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Predator on one of my 24 inch Ariens for years now, more than enough power, runs flawless. If I ever need another power swap, Predator all the way for me.

But there are others here that want the biggest engine for the biggest price, … to each his own I say...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Freezn said:


> In addition, the factory Briggs and Stratton 205cc Polar Force 900 engine is also a Chinese Honda Clone (GX200), so all I'm doing is replacing one Chinese Clone Engine with another clone engine.



No, it isn't. and no, you aren't.
(just for the record. 


Scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I have the Predator on one of my 24 inch Ariens for years now, more than enough power, runs flawless. If I ever need another power swap, Predator all the way for me.
> 
> But there are others here that want the biggest engine for the biggest price, … to each his own I say...


I don’t think it was so much the power but more the fact it had the lighting coil and electric start, I linked the 254cc because the 208cc is only $10 less so the extra power is the bonus.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

My issue with Horrible Fraud is that I have tried buying a few things there over the years, and absolutely every time, I have gotten total crap that broke if you look at it funny. You would think a hydraulic press would be hard to screw up, right? Nope . . . first use a press plates (looked like 1" or so thick hunks of steel) broke right in half under the minimal load of pushing out a wheel bearing . . . and most of the tools are so rough that they are sloppy loose before you even use them. Based on that, I have no desire to take any chances on anything they sell, especially considering that better can be had for just about the same price elsewhere. It's like the acronym C.R.A.P. (Chinese Replacement Auto Parts) in car parts - sure it's cheap, if you don't mind constantly replacing bad parts . . . . My time is worth far more than the few dollars saved . . .


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@tad,

Sounds like you had some bad experience, and I can understand you being soured on HF.

I on the other hand have had great success with my purchases.

Sure, there not Snap-On, but I don't expect that from them. I Love there prices and quality for what I use it for.

There Mini-Tire Changer w/coupon is one such deal. Invaluable for as many small tires I change. I could go on and on.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> No, it isn't. and no, you aren't.
> (just for the record.  Scot


I'm certainly no expert, but based on this video, I would have to say the Polar Force engine is indeed a Honda GX200 clone. You be the judge.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

oneacer said:


> @tad,
> 
> Sounds like you had some bad experience, and I can understand you being soured on HF.
> 
> ...


Pretty much 100% bad, and the HF stores here look totally fly by nigh (like the Dollar Store). If I'l looking for limited use and decent, we have Northern Tool, which is a far more class act, and sells soome of the identical generators as HF in the Predator line for the same $$$ and, iirc, a 3x longer warranty. I just find no use for a firm as sloppy and shady as HF . . . .

When I buy tools, unless it;s a one-off oddball, I buy something I plan to own for life . . . almost always cheaper in the big picture than breaking junk over and over . . .


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

tadawson said:


> Support! Good luck finding parts for Horrible Fraud of the other pot metal cheapos! A known US brand will be supported, offshore junk, pretty unlikely.
> 
> If you like to change an entire engine for every single problem, knock yourself out. Myself, I fix what is broken . . .
> 
> And calling Chinese stuff "they are all good quality" is comedy gold! It's more of an accident to get something from a no-name China brand that isn't junk. Can they do quality? Sure . . . Do they typically do quality? Heck no! More money in selling junk and vanishing!


So which current snowblowers are made with American built engines?


----------



## duane4238 (Dec 6, 2015)

When you get that snowblower all fixed up, I'll bet the neighbor stops by and asks to borrow it. And he'll probably never return it. LOL!
Duane


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Freezn said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but based on this video, I would have to say the Polar Force engine is indeed a Honda GX200 clone. You be the judge.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7-RgEVGDSw


Your Compact 24 has a Briggs engine.
The Compact 24 in that video is newer, and has an Ariens AX engine, which is not a Briggs engine. (It's made by LCT)

So, the Ariens engine in that video is not the same engine as your Briggs engine.
Briggs engines are not Honda clones.

Scot


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Your Compact 24 has a Briggs engine.
> The Compact 24 in that video is newer, and has an Ariens AX engine, which is not a Briggs engine. (It's made by LCT)
> 
> So, the Ariens engine in that video is not the same engine as your Briggs engine.
> ...


scot I would suggest you do your research on these things before you make assumptions. those briggs engines come out of the same factories that are making the clones, and share many other parts with other clones. for example a clone coil, recoil, or even carburetor will bolt up and work. many of these newer briggs are just rebadged clones like everything else nowadays


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

TooTall999 said:


> So which current snowblowers are made with American built engines?


An American company providing QC and support is the issue, not just country of origin. Chinese only companies tend to sell outright dung on the internet, and vanish when needed. An American company providing parts support, a local presence, stability, and refusing bad product is what makes the difference, and Horrible Fraud is none of those . . .

An LCT build and QC'ed by Ariens is going to have a heck of a lot better chance of being consistently good than ChinFatCo, and if you do get a dud, Ariens will stand by it, whereas ChinFatCo won't (iif you can even find them to try) . . .

Again, thr idea that everything that comes out of China is equivalent quality is pure comedy gold!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

So Freezn, what have you decided to do? And most of all when you do it we want pics. Hopefully this thread get back on subject helping you out instead of a big what’s good debate.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Darn! You Lucky Dog! I gotta get out more.
Even with having to replace the engine, what a deal!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> So Freezn, what have you decided to do? And most of all when you do it we want pics. Hopefully this thread get back on subject helping you out instead of a big what’s good debate.


I will absolutely share pictures of the engine swap before, during, and after the process is completed. Hoping to get things started in the next weekend or two. As far as replacement engine choices, it's down to the Predator 212cc for $129 or the LCT 254cc fixed speed  with electric start and generator for $184 shipped. Just need to figure out if I want to keep the machine or sell it. Feel like I have too many machines as is... lol. If I keep the Ariens Compact 24, then I'll definitely go with the LCT 254cc engine. If I decide to flip the machine, I'll probably wait for a $99 sale at Harbor Freight and get the Predator Engine. Decisions....Decisions.....


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a Sno-Tec that is basically the same as a compact and put a 254cc on it and it’s a pretty good machine and the wife unit loves it ( don’t want me to sell it) but picked up a 2017 deluxe 24 for $50 that needed a rebuild after it was hit by a forklift but that’s done so wanting to keep that as it’s a bit heavier duty and has auto turn but the sno-Tek with a 254cc is very capable.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Freezn said:


> . . . If I decide to flip the machine, I'll probably wait for a $99 sale at Harbor Freight and get the Predator Engine. Decisions....Decisions.....


You can almost always find a current $99.99 Predator 212 coupon
Here's a one that's good till 2/27/20
https://www.hfqpdb.com/coupons/84_I...IZONTAL_SHAFT_GAS_ENGINES_1578177840.6444.JPG


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

"Inspection does not improve the quality, nor guarantee quality. Inspection is too late. The quality, good or bad, is already in the product. As Harold F. Dodge said, _“You can not inspect quality into a product.”_

W. Edwards Deming, Out of the Crisis, page 29


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

True, but then again if the inspection results in a bad batch being rejected and not sold, that's still a clear win for the end user, and also a clear message to the offshore mfg. that that level of sloppy work will not be tolerated moving foward,.

Ideal? Hardly, but about all that can be done with all the shoddy offshore dung being dumped into the US market.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dauntae said:


> For the fixed speed you can get the carb with the throttle for $20 and the throttle knob for another $5 if it’s that criticle to have it.


Very interesting! I'm looking at an aftermarket carburetor for an Ariens 254cc LCT, "with idle down control":

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...986560?hash=item42101a1600:g:oLsAAOSw9m5b26vk

And a speed control knob p/n 20001372? Is that all that's needed? Are you able to reuse the existing choke knob?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

badbmwbrad said:


> "Inspection does not improve the quality, nor guarantee quality. Inspection is too late. The quality, good or bad, is already in the product. As Harold F. Dodge said, _“You can not inspect quality into a product.”_
> 
> W. Edwards Deming, Out of the Crisis, page 29


Not really sure what point you're trying to make but as stated by tadawson inspection isn't meant to improve a product it's meant to keep a standard. Your quote seems to come out of thin air. I don't see where anyone was talking about a QC department tasked with improving something. It's just not what they do.
How high or low that standard is is something else. Inspection does it's job when it keeps substandard product from getting out into the market.

How about we stick a little closer to helping Freezen get this Compact 24 re-powered and have a little less argument over HF, who makes what and chaff that doesn't really relate ?

.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> How about we stick a little closer to helping Freezen get this Compact 24 re-powered and have a little less argument over HF, who makes what and chaff that doesn't really relate?


BOOM.

Love the use of the word chaff! :nerd:


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

It would be really hard for me to pass up the $99 predator and avoid shipping the LCT. 

Having only $100 in the machine to sell for what, $400-500 is a pretty good deal for everyone involved including the buyer.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

db130 said:


> Very interesting! I'm looking at an aftermarket carburetor for an Ariens 254cc LCT, "with idle down control":
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...986560?hash=item42101a1600:g:oLsAAOSw9m5b26vk
> 
> And a speed control knob p/n 20001372? Is that all that's needed? Are you able to reuse the existing choke knob?


Yes, the choke knob goes right through the idle down knob.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Engine looks to be a Briggs and Stratton Polar Force 208cc very similar to Honda GX200 clone engines. Engine has 120v electric start and voltage output for the accessory halogen light mounted by the control panel. If the B&S engine is toast, I'm thinking of re-powering with 6.5 hp Predator 212cc engine. I know the Predator 212cc engines don't have a stator output, but can I pull flywheel and charging coils from the B&S Hone clone and swap them over to the Predator Engine? Will the 120v electric start transfer over to the Predator Engine? In advance, thank you for the insight and feedback!


IF . . . you go with the Predator there are aftermarket flywheels and stators that can be added. I know the Predator is supposed to be a Honda clone but I'm not sure how exact that cloning process is. Wouldn't hurt to see if the B&S parts will fit. I'd just be real careful in comparing, measuring, fitting and maybe you'll be lucky.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=predator+charging+coil&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=shopping

After reading through this thread and seeing the prices on those 254-414 engines I'm starting to want to get going on my Deluxe 28 with the ventilated Ariens AX engine.
It wasn't free but at $50 I couldn't get it on the trailer fast enough. :grin:
Those are the pieces of the bottom of the connecting rod.
.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IF . . . you go with the Predator there are aftermarket flywheels and stators that can be added. I know the Predator is supposed to be a Honda clone but I'm not sure how exact that cloning process is. Wouldn't hurt to see if the B&S parts will fit. I'd just be real careful in comparing, measuring, fitting and maybe you'll be lucky.
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=predator+charging+coil&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=shopping
> 
> ...


Ewww with that machine the larger engines will bolt right up, I picked up a 414cc for a 924126 so it’s got the diff but you have the updated autoturn, mine also needs a adapter plate or new holes drilled as the larger engines changed hole locations, the smaller blocks are the same however.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IF . . . you go with the Predator there are aftermarket flywheels and stators that can be added. I know the Predator is supposed to be a Honda clone but I'm not sure how exact that cloning process is. Wouldn't hurt to see if the B&S parts will fit. I'd just be real careful in comparing, measuring, fitting and maybe you'll be lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ventilated eh? LOL!

Nice find for $50!!!


----------

